# Best for commuting - backpack or messenger bag?



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm thinking about a new bag for my shortish commute (10-15km each way depending on route). Currently I use an el cheapo nylon backpack that's not very big and not very waterproof.

I've just been reading this thread http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=153455 and it's left me a little perplexed.

I quite like the idea of messenger bags but it looks like many of them could slip around your body due to the single strap (how do stabilising straps work). In that respect a backpack looks more stable but I suspect could induce slightly more sweating?

Secondly what size? Most of the time I leave much of my stuff in the office (suits stay here, shirts get brought in by car every few weeks, towel etc). On a good day I may only have underwear, socks, lunch and a few bits and bobs and on a 'bad' day I may have the same plus work pants and shirt, maybe some gym kit, fresh towel.

I've been looking at the Chrome Ranchero backpack and the Chrome Citizen messenger bag - both are c1400 cu" - probably a bit big for most days but good for the 'bad' days when I'll carry more.

Any one have generic comments about what type/size of bag is 'best' and any more specific comments about these two bags??

Cheers,

DannyBoy:thumbsup: 

*Pack* http://www.chromebags.com/products/bags/show/25/

*Messenger* http://www.chromebags.com/products/bags/show/13/


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I sure like my Chrome Bags. They don't twist on your body-a problem I always had with messenger bags before I bought my first Chrome.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Which of their bags do you have? Does it utilise a stabilising strap or is the design such it doesn't need one?


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

I like the backpack style since I think it distributes the weight evenly over my shoulders when riding and when walking around off the bike. 

The Ranchero is durable and waterproof. Easy to open but you have to take it off your back. I haven't seen anything I like better but I would change a few things. It's not deep so the bag is often stuffed full for me. It has the worlds strongest velcro on it with the hook side on the face of the bag and the loops on the top. So when you hug it to dig something out of it your sweater/jersey/shirt gets torn up. It could use some reflective material or attachment points.

That size would be fine for you.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

I've had the chrome backpack and the bag.

THe backpack was awesome for carying large, bulky items- it would hold 3-4 of the long skinny 12-packs, no problem. THe downside was that it was huge and sweaty as hell in the summer. It was a pain in the wind. Worked great as carry-on luggage.

Now I've got a chrome messenger bag. It doesn't hold nearly as much, but it's much more comfortable year round. It's the perfect size- it'll hold work clothes and lunch, but not much else. It'll hold 2 long skinny 12 packs, max. It's also sweaty in the summer, just not as bad. works well as carry on luggage, though that buckle gets some extra attention...


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

I own two Chrome bags. The Metropolis is big enough to put 4 bodies in, and still have room for your Macbook Pro. The Soma is a laptop bag... very squarish, fits me perfectly. Goes on business trips with me all the time.

Both have stabilizing straps. They are perfect.

That said. I ride my commuter with Panniers.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

My new method is going to be baskets and stuff sacks.


----------



## Mambeu (May 19, 2007)

I commuted with a backpack (a North Face daypack) for a summer, and now have a Timbuk2 messenger bag. For my uses, a messenger bag is ideal. I'd hit the back of my helmet on the backpack when it was too full; I couldn't wear it lower on my back because it'd move around too much when the straps were looser. I find that the messenger bag is much more adjustable, fit-wise. I've got the small size Timbuk2, and I can still squeeze a big u-lock, a pair of shoes, a balaclava, a few hats, a pair of goggles, and my wallet etc. into the thing. And even when it's full beyond bursting, using the shoulder strap and the cross-strap there's always a way to position it so that it's comfortable. That's the best part, for me.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

BentChainring said:


> That said. I ride my commuter with Panniers.


Well said, That. I carry my bag when it's cold enough not to sweat, but when it comes right down to it, I use my panniers. Here in the Carolina summers, a pack is out of the question.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Yesterday, on my morning commute, it was 20 degrees F. I had nothing on my back because I use a seat post rack. My back was still sweating when I got to work. No way I could put anyting on my back on a regular basis. I do have a computer backpack for the times I need to take my computer home (which is not often). I hate having to ride with something on my back. Not only does my back sweat like a pig, but it hurts my back and my sit bones from the extra weight on the saddle.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

rack and panniers.


----------



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm also a pannier user. I just got the Ortlieb Office Bag as a Christmas present, and so far I'm pretty happy with it. It works reasonably well as a conventional briefcase, so I don't need to move stuff back and forth on the days I drive in.

http://www.rei.com/product/768571

Paul


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

paul2432 said:


> I'm also a pannier user. I just got the Ortlieb Office Bag as a Christmas present, and so far I'm pretty happy with it. It works reasonably well as a conventional briefcase, so I don't need to move stuff back and forth on the days I drive in.
> 
> https://www.rei.com/product/768571
> 
> Paul


topeak makes a pannier/trunk rack system that slides onto their integrated rack and clips in place then slides off and comes w/ a shoulder strap that is very convenient. I have found it perfect for commuting. YMMV


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

I used to use a Chrome Metropolis. It's a great bag and fits really well. The only problem is that the thing is a furnace.

I have a Black Diamond day pack that I use almost exclusively when I'm not using panniers. It's smaller, well padded, and it breathes really, really well. Then again, I can't carry 30 human heads in it. But that's what the panniers are for.


joe


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Whatever it is, I think the important part is that it's designed for cycling, not walking. I've found most backpacks to ride to low for much cycling comfort.

Sweet LHT, by the way.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

m_s said:


> Whatever it is, I think the important part is that it's designed for cycling, not walking. I've found most backpacks to ride to low for much cycling comfort.
> 
> Sweet LHT, by the way.




that's interesting... I thought cycling packs were designed to ride lower. banjo bros sez this about their pack: "Sits lower on the back than standard backpacks to reduce blind spots while riding"


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

I was in the same boat as you, and talked to Chrome customer service. They suggested that I buy their largest size backpack, which is ENORMOUS. You could smuggle a small child in there. I sent it back, and got the ranchero.

The reason for that was that (1) I'm going from point A to point B, so I didn't need the convenience of being able to spin the bag around right away; (2) from what I had read and was told at the store, getting a load right can be tougher in a messenger bag than a backpack because it sits on the diagonal and (3) I wanted something that was at least somewhat comfortable to walk around in--for example, in an airport. Messenger bags don't generally fit that bill. 

The ranchero has been great. The most stuff I had to fit in there was a sweater, dress shirt, shoes, socks, underwear, toilet kit, and a 2-inch 3-ring binder. There was room for more. There's also a loop on the back to clip a blinkie. I got caught in the rain a couple of days ago and everything stayed dry--except me. (I need to buy some fenders one of these days).

One word on color--the stripe on the back of the bag is the color of the lining. If you are so inclined, get white. It makes it easy to find everything except ipod headphones. I got black, and sometimes in the mornings I feel like I'm rummaging around in a cave.
(I don't understand the reflective comment--the straps on the backpacks on the back are reflective).


----------



## tmotz (May 16, 2002)

*Backpack nothing fancy*

I have a Samsonite backpack that I use year round. Never had a problem with anything inside getting wet.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

FatTireFred said:


> that's interesting... I thought cycling packs were designed to ride lower. banjo bros sez this about their pack: "Sits lower on the back than standard backpacks to reduce blind spots while riding"


I'm only guessing, but here's what I think: Banjo Brothers designs their backpacks to be supported by the hips (where all good backpacks transfer most of the weight when walking). When on a bike, walking packs ride a bit too high to hold the weight there, and the brunt is carried by your lower back, which is bad.

Messenger bags take the opposite approach and have the weight higher, more on the shoulders and upper back, which again is better than the lower back.

I may be wrong.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

hrumpole said:


> at least somewhat comfortable to walk around in--for example, in an airport. Messenger bags don't generally fit that bill.


disagree w/ that, at least for the chrome citizen and metropolis (and soma) that I have





hrumpole said:


> getting a load right can be tougher in a messenger bag than a backpack because it sits on the diagonal


true, but I've found it's generally because the back is not padded, at least for chrome bags... so you need to put flatter (less lumpy) and softer stuff facing the inside. otoh, I also have a timbuk2 computer bag, which is padded on that back but I don't like it as much as the unpadded chromes


----------



## bubba biker (Mar 1, 2008)

It can get really windy here don't panniers catch alot of wind. Seems like they would but I have never used them so I don't now. I use a jansport backpack and like it but have never tried anything else.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I have a Chrome Citizen and although it looks large, it is not.
The days I need to take different shoes to work the bag is pretty much full. I wear a 12.
I would have prefered the Metroplis for my use.
I can imagine that it would get hot in the summer (deep south) but I have only used it during the winter. I just don't like anything on my back when I ride, especially when it is hot out.

I now use it a laptop bag and my big arse laptop just does fit.

Also, the Metro and Kremlin have a hidden/secret pocket. The Citizen and the small one does not.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

pigpen said:


> I have a Chrome Citizen and although it looks large, it is not.
> The days I need to take different shoes to work the bag is pretty much full. I wear a 12.
> I would have prefered the Metroplis for my use.
> I can imagine that it would get hot in the summer (deep south) but I have only used it during the winter. I just don't like anything on my back when I ride, especially when it is hot out.
> ...


So give me a broader example of what'll 'fill' you Citizen? Would it struggle to accept say suit pants, belt, undies, shirt, towel, shoes and soap etc??


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

It's a matter of taste. For me, messenger bags suck simply because they do not distribute the load evenly across your back/shoulders plus they leave me with a sweaty back. I've found that backpacks such as the deuter Futura 28 will keep you much drier since the pack sits off your back. If you like a large lumpy hot sack that drapes across one shoulder, then a messenger bag is for you...


----------



## Bike4Obama (Nov 12, 2008)

gutfiddle said:


> topeak makes a pannier/trunk rack system that slides onto their integrated rack and clips in place then slides off and comes w/ a shoulder strap that is very convenient. I have found it perfect for commuting. YMMV



OMG! Those things are great. I used to think that they looked weird, or that the weight would ride too high on my rack, but last month I bought the topeak bag and rack shown in the picture and it is absolutely amazing. It fits my macbook pro perfectly as well as my books for university. IT'S AWESOME!


----------



## RoadLoad (Jan 18, 2005)

I've tried panniers, a messenger bag and a backpack for my commute and decided I like the backpack the best. I got tired of putting the panniers on and off my bike going to and from work, it wasn't a big deal but it became a hassle doing it everyday. The messenger bag would never stay in the same spot on my back so that developed its own "hassle" factor that I got tired of. I ended up with a Camelback Blowfish backpack which is small enough for most days and can be unzipped to expand to a larger volume (get it - blowfish...). I found the Blowfish to have good padding against my back allows good ventilation. I've never been bothered by overheating using it in the height of summer. 

Backpacks get my vote.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I don't have, nor have I ever used panniers, but to me, they look like the best possible option. I use a very large trunk bag and seat post mounted rack that I bought from Nashbar. It carries a lot, and works very well. It comes with a water proof cover. There are 2 downsides. One is that it makes the bike top heavy. I don't notice it at all until I stop. Then I need to have a firm grip on the bike, because it gets a little tippy. The other thing I don't like is that the bag sags when it's not full. It doesn't really effect anything, but it looks like hell.

When I'm not using that I wear a Camelback type thingy that I bought at Costco for about $12.00 I think it's made by Mountain Research. I took the bladder & tubes out and use it as a backpack. For me, it's just the right size. I don't notice that it gets too hot or uncomfortable at all.


----------



## crank it (Nov 5, 2004)

For me it depends on my position on the bike, the type of ride and how much I need to carry. If I need to carry some clothes and am commuting on my CX bike or occasionally my road bike, I use my Chrome Citizen messenger bag. In the more forward position the bag does not move or shift even in the dirt and keeps everything dry. It is a bit sweaty. A backpack pulls on my shoulders when moving from the top of the bars to the hoods or the drops and is less comfortable. and even more sweaty. I never use one on a bike with drop bars. On an upright bike or mountain bike a daypack is OK, climbing style packs or camelbacks are the best I have used. Panniers make the bike handle poorly for off road riding or real out of the saddle climbing, but are great for gentle roads and big loads. They are a bit of a hassle to take on and off. Wire baskets on an upright bike are great for going to the market or pub crawling. For really little loads a big wedge seat bag works pretty well, but the really big ones swing around when climbing or off road. That's my take on it after thirty five years of bike commuting. My commute right now is 12 miles each way four of them dirt and 1000 ft. of climb and decent. We have a dozen bikes in the stable of all varieties.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*bags*

Also check out the large seatbags made by Carradice. Other similar bags available at velo-orange.com, and acornbags.com. I've tried a backpack and rackpack in the past, and for me a large seatbag works much better. You get the weight off your back like panniers or rackpacks, but the weight is distributed better. With the bag right behind your seat, you hardly know it is there, and the Carradice bags and similar bags hold a surprising amount of gear and come in a range of sizes. Photo is my Carradice Barley (their smallest bag).


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

*Crumpler*

Take a look at Crumpler as well.

There's some really good deals on them (especially UK Ebay) which might be worth checking out.

I've got the Cheesy Disco and it's fantastic - totally waterproof, ample size (for what I need, but they do bigger ones if you need it) and great looking, IMO.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

tarwheel2 said:


> Also check out the large seatbags made by Carradice. Other similar bags available at velo-orange.com, and acornbags.com. I've tried a backpack and rackpack in the past, and for me a large seatbag works much better. You get the weight off your back like panniers or rackpacks, but the weight is distributed better. With the bag right behind your seat, you hardly know it is there, and the Carradice bags and similar bags hold a surprising amount of gear and come in a range of sizes. Photo is my Carradice Barley (their smallest bag).


I think I've asked this before, but will it hold: jeans, two shirts, tools, and lunch?


----------



## Rocket Pop (Dec 13, 2008)

I use these things


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*space*



Pablo said:


> I think I've asked this before, but will it hold: jeans, two shirts, tools, and lunch?


My Carradice Barley will easily hold a long-sleeve shirt, t-shirt, shorts, wallet, cell phone, lunch and extra gear (eg, gloves, hats) in the main compartment. I have never packed it as full as it will to, so I can't tell how exactly what it will hold but it will expand quite a bit. In the side pockets, I keep tools, spare tube and repair kit, batteries and spares for lights, etc. In data terms, it holds 7 liters. The Carradice Pendle costs the same with similar design, yet holds 11 liters. Other Carradice models hold up 20 liters or more. So, buy the one that fits your needs.


----------

